# Free Blazer Vanes



## huntoct1 (Feb 5, 2002)

blue & white here gotm friday fletched um up but havent shot them yet


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

steve1983 said:


> everyone get blue and white???


 yep I dont care for blue but they were free.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Got mine today..

Yes Blue and White as well


----------



## boddah4 (Oct 22, 2008)

I will trade my blazers for anyone else's wraps. I will send three blazers for two wraps. PM me if interested.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

boddah4 said:


> I will trade my blazers for anyone else's wraps. I will send three blazers for two wraps. PM me if interested.


 
you can have my wraps....I just had my arrows all done in Purple

PM me your address,


----------

